# add heated tow mirrors to 04 silverado?



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I am adding towing mirrors to my 04 2500hd Silverado. I don't have power windows or a defrost for the rear window. Is it possible to add heated mirrors to the truck and how much wiring is involved, or should I just put in the tow mirrors and forget about them being heated? Any suggestions or instructions greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

I suppose anything is possible. The factory heated mirrors operate from the rear window defrost switch. With no rear defrost you will not have a factory switch to operate the mirrors.

I imagine you can figure out power, switch, and wire somehow but it will not be as easy as plug and play.


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

You probably already have your answer, but all functions of the mirrors are controlled by the ECM (like everything else in the truck) through the various switches. You can still wire them up and install a seperate switch if you want, or use them without the functions.


----------

